# Calendula Gel or Cream?



## LisaT

I can't remember who on the board uses calenda for healing the skin, but I know it's someone -- 3K9? BWM?

I can't believe that I skinned my knee when I went camping -- ran into a boulder that was *under water* -- I had Indy in my arms, so I was more concerned about not dumping her than my knees at first. 

When I got home, I bought the gel, and that acted very quickly, but I'm still not sure when to use which. Anyone know?


----------



## zyppi

My daughter uses it for my grandson when he gets a little diaper rash. She loves it.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I use the gel for dogs. That is, it is human grade stuff but I use it on the dogs (and me too). It's OK so long as you don't have an open wound (like a rip in the skin showing flesh..)(Now I'm feeling nauseaus (sp) again...)


----------



## LisaT

Thanks zyp. My friend has a recurring rash (not quite ezcema though), and we found that the psoriaflora helps real well with that -- never thought about the calendula!

middle - just don't think about the blood and flesh....ick....now you got me!

I've known about it for so long, and i don' know why I never really used it until recently. I was thinking that the gel would work well on the dogs -- it seems to dry very quickly.


----------



## BowWowMeow

It's me!









I have both the cream and the gel but I prefer the cream. I like the one mixed with hypericum. 

My new favorite thing for scrapes is this: http://www.thursdayplantation.com/Product%20Sites/AntisepticOintment30g.htm


----------



## LisaT

Thank you BowWoMeow









I just purchased some stuff this morning, and also picked up the one with hypericum. I remember that also being mentioned, and it made sense to me to also treat the nerves.

That antisceptic ointment, with the tea tree oil, looks good too.

I almost never have a use for these things, but there is that occasion, and my mom also prefers to use some of this stuff.

Thanks again!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

I'm treating Rafi's abscess with tea tree oil right now. It's on his back so he can't get to it. I'd never use it if he could lick it. It's working very well. I would also be putting the calendula-hypericum cream on it if I could find it!









I've got my mom hooked on calendula now. I think I told her to get it for her dog for something but now she uses it too.


----------



## LisaT

It sure healed up my skinned knee FAST. I'm certainly a believer!


----------



## Strongheart

I just bought some raw bulk calendula (dried marigold flower heads) and made a tea for some sick bunnies who have upset tummies. I give this tea to all the animals who have upset tummies. It is an amazing natural antibiotic and keeps the gut flora in perfect balance. 

It works from the inside out too so you can make it into a tea and drink it, the taste is not bad, and it will heal skin problems that way too. 

I once spent about $3k on vet bills investigating my amazon parrot's stinky poop. My vet consulted with top avian vets, even one who writes for BirdTalk, their conclusion was that she would have to stay on clavamox for life because if she came off it, the stink came right back.

Then I happened to mention it to an herbalist I was acquainted with and she said to give her calendula tea, which I did. Within a few days, the stink was gone, her poop was great and took her off the tea and the infection never returned. That was 6 years ago. She's still fine. The cost of the flower heads at the organic market was less than $1.

Rocky (GSD) has diarrhea right now for some reason and we noticed he has lost weight. So I order a pound of calendula and will put it in his food. I think he has a bug. 

Anyway, it's great stuff! You can use too much and even just a little helps a lot!


----------



## LisaT

I've been meaning to pick up some tea....I wonder if I can find it *not* in bulk.


----------



## Strongheart

I have never seen calendula tea by itself, only mixed in with other ingredients. At MOM's you can buy a little bag of it and make some tea to see if you like it. You don't have to buy a lot of it. I bought about 1/4 oz. today for less than $1.


----------



## Maedchen

I prefer calendula tincture, but I have never seen it in any HFS, always ordered it online. One of the reasons is besides being more potent & pure, you can also apply it to open wounds whereas a cream/gel would clog the wound and prevent it from getting air.


----------



## BowWowMeow

The cream works great on an open wound. I've used it on abscesses on dogs and cats and on cuts and scrapes on me. Interestingly enough, doctors are now saying that wounds _do not _need air to heal and that it actually decelerates, instead of accelerates, healing.


----------



## Maedchen

But what are all the carrier products in the cream? Cream contains mainly glycerin and other stuff, but only a small amount of calendula extract.
I don't know about the doctors, but with two now almost teenage children who had lots of bandages growing up, I certainly saw the benefit of air for wound healing.


----------



## BowWowMeow

None of the products I use have glycerine in them. And they work so I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this one!


----------



## Maedchen

Sure, Ruth. As long as it works, everyone is happy








I couldn't put cream in a large open wound, let alone do a calendula soak for deep gashes. I find with a tincture you're so much more flexible- and know exactly what you apply (no ingredients I can't pronounce).


----------



## LisaT

I actually had looked for it once to use internally, but didn't go looking in bulk.


----------



## Strongheart

For a large open wound, I use hot poultices of various bulks herbs including calendula.

But first chlorhexidine (Novalsan).


----------



## LisaT

Thanks, makes sense.


----------

